#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Arabisch: waarom zou ik?

## ISA studentenvereniging

Arabisch: waarom zou ik? - Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam

Als moslims geloven wij dat de Quran, het Boek van Allah, geopenbaard is als leiding en barmhartigheid. In dit Boek wordt de mensheid toegesproken in de zuivere Arabische taal. Het is van belang om je het Arabisch eigen te maken of hiertoe je best te doen. Een belangrijke reden is dat geen vertaling ooit recht zal kunnen doen aan de oorspronkelijke betekenis van de Quran. Dit is echter niet de enige reden.

De Arabische taal kent ook mooie schatten die we met de hulp van deskundigen kunnen verkennen, op zowel lingustisch als religieus vlak. Opdat we allen genspireerd raken de taal verder te bestuderen en daarmee dichter tot de islam komen. Op 21 april zal dr. Yaser Ellethy het daartoe hebben over de complexiteit en uniekheid van de Arabische taal met de Quran als voorbeeld. Imam ing. Azzedine Karrat zal vervolgens het Arabisch vanuit islamitisch perspectief toelichten. Het belooft een interactieve avond met praktische tips te worden.

Waarom je dit evenement bij moet wonen? Wij als studenten zijn op het moment in onze levens dat we het beste kunnen leren. Deze kans moeten wij grijpen om onszelf zo goed mogelijk te ontwikkelen, zowel op islamitisch als op academisch vlak. Al bijna twee jaar lang organiseren wij cursussen Arabisch, maar waarom doen we dit eigenlijk? Waarom is de Arabische taal zo bijzonder? En waarom zou jij dat moeten leren? Wees erbij op 21 april om antwoord te krijgen op deze vragen.
 
Dit evenement wordt mede mogelijk gemaakt door ISBO, Islamitische Bestuursorganisatie voor Islamitisch Basisonderwijs.

Leden: 2,-
Niet leden: 7,-
Deurprijs: 10,-

Meld je nu aan via Arabisch: waarom zou ik? - Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam

Lid worden kan via Aanmelden - Islamitische Studentenvereniging Amsterdam

----------

